
Show HN: MediaPickerInstagram – A photo picker (Instagram-like) for Android - NodensN
https://github.com/NodensN/MediaPickerInstagram
======
NodensN
Hello HN! I've not found any PhotoPicker component suitable for my needs for
Android so I made this one. :)

It's a Photo picker component that aims to replicate the experience provided
by Instagram.

The features I plan to add are : Photo taking functionality Video taking
functionality Photo editing with filters and stuff

Hope this helps! Some help is much appreciated, there is much work that could
be done. :)

